# Fitting a Roof Box



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

We want to fit a roof box to our RV but as its not a task i have been set before i considered it prudent to ask for some advice.

we dont want a massive great box just one big enough to hold a couple of sunloungers that are to big for the lockers

so whats the best way to tackle ths job we dont need or want the box to be removeable.

thanks.. in advance.

Keith N Deb...


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Roof rails or roof fixing bars are the best way to mount boxes without drilling the roof, just remember the height penalties on the ferries you guys!!! :lol:


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi there, contrary to the previous reply as someone who has replaced/repaired countless roof boxes over the years I would never recommend fitting one to roof bars or racks unless it is absolutely unavoidable. Take my advice & get a dealer to fit one for you. Where i work we only charge half an hour & GUARANTEE the job. Steve


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just my 2 pence worth and I'm sure there will be some cringing out there!

I fitted one to our RV, direct to the roof with, wait for it, 2 coach screws to each corner having found the wooden cross beams and approx 18 short stainless wood screws between, oh and 2 tubes of sikaflex. No I don't intend it to be removable or fall off! 

The story of a mate with a Winnibego a few years ago that went rattle for a bit followed by bang and then he got to see one of his boxes land in the middle of the M40 made me a touch paranoid, that and we'd just fixed a leak in the roof elsewhere, well that was part of the sikaflex excuse :lol: .

Si.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

sergeant, you have a pm
Ian


----------

